# QSI goodbye



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello every one, I truly think QSI has done us large scale enthusiast a great disservice. I feel they have abandoned us and I'm now searching for a decoder for sound and motor control. I like the product but has anyone had a good experience lately getting help and information from them. This is a rant but I'm using this forum to express an opinion and need others to tell me if they have other sound and motor controls they would recommend? I have been In this hobby for 30 plus years and never seen this before. Where a good product has been so poorly supported. I chose this review section to give a bad review on the QSI Titan decoders. Great product poor support. Buyer beware.

Respectfully,

Robert Van Deusen


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you been using the QSI forum? Lots of helpful people there.

Josh bought the company and is indeed underwater... I know the history and how things piled up.

I can get my answers from the forum and other helpful people.

Let me know if you are selling any of your decoders.

(edited - mod)

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Sorry to hear about your troubles with QSI. Can't say I'm surprised given their product delivery in the last few years. That being said, I think all decoder manufacturers are guilty of announcing new products and delivering ages later. 
When it comes to support, in my experience Zimo has been the best with Massoth a close second. I choose between those two depending on who has the best sound for a given locomotive. In the past they have focussed more on European sounds but both are bringing out new N/A sounds all the time. ESU is another option but I have no experience with them--others really like them. 

Keith


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Keith thank you it upsets me that a good product is supported so badly. (Edited - mod)


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Allow me to be the exception here (?).

In the past year or two I've added sound and/or motor control to a total of six locomotives. My A/Cs with plug n play got QSI Titans, the USATs got NCE 408s plus Phoenix sound cards. There were a few "bumps" along the way, sometimes because of my modest understanding of contemporary electronics. A few of the emails were understandably slow, but for the most part I feel I was well treated. Defective boards were exchanged, problems got helpful advice.

The information and opinions I find on this and other fora (plural of forum) are useful or not. In the end, I make my choices and I end up with a pretty good hobby. In this case, a very loud hobby.

JackM


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, we can criticize a product all we want. What we cannot do here is criticize each other. Please keep that in mind.

Also, please note that--like QSI--we moderators often have other irons in the fire, especially on the weekends. We may not get to things as quickly as you would like. A little patience goes a long way.

Later,

K


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

My apologies to all , This is why I for the most part will not participate in this forum.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

QSI Support and products have been nothing but AAA++++ to me to this day Unlike Aristocraft, Next Generation and Crest which got caught sticking there foots in their mouths and are no longer in G scale along with no MTH to this day in G, No surprise their. 
AML and USA Trains and QSI seem to be the future of Large scale.

Boo Boo


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got this on August 12,2014. When I inquired about a Adapt-A-Board 

Bob,

We have held up production of the Adapt-A-Board temporarily. There have been issues with product availability and communication with QSI. We will resume the release of new products when I am confident things are stable with QSI.

My apologies for any inconvenience.

Best regards,

Gary Paulino
TRAINTEK, LLC
Model Train Control Professionals



Plus no G Wire receiver until who knows when
Plus three count them three usable sound file for the Titan Emulator


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's funny, I seem to remember that you catch more flies with honey than vinegar.

I've had issues getting information from Gary myself, but I won't bash him since he is a small company also and trying to get ahead (although I surely don't get why QSI communication is needed, since the QSI uses the standard Aristo pinout and the Traintek board only uses the power, track, and a few light outputs, and you have to change all your lights to his new LED boards).

All these "G scale only" guys are not flush with cash and have big companies.

Yes, the ET files are only a few, but they have multiple motors, bells, whistles, chuffs in them. Kevin can vouch for this if you don't believe me.

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

My intent was to bash no one. I have used Gary's boards for all my USA trains with QSI. My point is a vender was having trouble getting answers from QSI so much so that he stopped production on his product. Who loses here is the large scale user who now can't get another component to aid in using a decoder that has huge potential. Again no bashing of Train Tech was implied or intended .

Respectfully,

Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Respectfully, that reasoning from Gary is BS.

Again, the Titan uses the standard Aristo pinouts, which have been defined for years.

Gary does not interface to the USAT lighting, but supplies boards of his own manufacture that replace the lights in the locos.

His boards are quite simple, in fact they take away some features like switches for lights, motors, smoke, etc.

So, please tell me logically what from QSI could be holding Gary up?

By the way, if QSI said that TrainTek was holding them up, I would ask this too.

I've been a bit involved with BOTH companies, and this is NOT a QSI problem as far as I can figure from the facts.

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

If what you say is true why can't QSI respond to it's user and explain why there is such a problem and state on there own website or there own group and give a truthful timeline and stick to that timeline instead of continuing the same practice as the former owner. In my case I was told every time a sound file was completed and it would be days for it to be posted , days turn into weeks etc. Just an update would have been not only helpful but reassuring that the product was and will be supported. I have a substantial investment in decoders, programmer and receivers. The steam file is done but no user manual is available. I've seen post asking if the tech. support had gone to Mars or somewhere else. As to Train Tek I would commend his business savvy for not wanting to invest his time and money producing a product that relies on a component that seems to be lost in space. Again I have not appointed myself a watch dog only telling other users of the pitfall I have found myself in using a particular product. My opinion is my own. I have no connection as a consultant or any other bias . My motive is to support a hobby I love and help fellow large scale users to avoid problems just as I have used this forum to do the same.


Respectfully,

Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What I said was true, but it had nothing to do with the sparse phone support, which I do agree is sparse.

Many of the delays are beyond Josh's control, take the "garden wire" receivers, which were expensive chips, then they (the IC manufacturer) stopped production before the new integrated circuit was available, then the first production batch burned themselves out... Josh had nothing to do with their manufacturing strategy nor the defective design, but he's slammed for it.

Yes, there is not enough phone support and not enough email support, and you really have to depend on the QSI forum, not great things, but it was tough when Tony Parisi carried it and supported a lot of QSI Solutions with his train store and internet business.

Josh only does this small segment. 

I've been waiting for sound files too, but who else is giving quality sound files for free and is really aggressively getting new ones? no one. 

Not saying things could not be better, but who else has done such a radical move forward in technology? The other sound systems are pretty low tech comparatively, the European ones are handling sound files the way they did 10 years ago.

not making excuses, but there are indeed mitigating circumstances.

On TrainTek, you might ask what he relies on QSI for? I gave you a set of facts on how I cannot understand on how he relies on QSI or how they could hold him up.

See if you can get a factual, detailed answer. Until I get some factual information that makes sense, I again call BS on that.

Since the socket is the universal Aristo Socket, then there are several other manufacturer's decoders that fit his product also, so why is his problem unique to QSI?

I understand you are upset, and feel that you have been promised stuff that has not appeared... but this is basically universal in large scale, i.e. not unusual.

Supporting the hobby should also include trying to work with these guys as they try to make a living... patience is what I have to practice... I waited 6 years on promises of a large scale decoder from SoundTraxx... never really happened, they do make a poor OEM large scale one, but nothing like it should be, and OEM only, and nothing near the capability of the competition.

But, it is true that it's hard to get the owner of the company to respond, I know how swamped he is, so I go to the forum. I found an alternative.

Greg

p.s. my connection as a consultant does not immediately make me a liar or untruthful... anyone who REALLY knows me is that I never lie, and refuse to compromise my integrity... and people have INDEED tried to "buy me out"...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

My question would be where are the decoders. If QSI doesent responds to phone calls from venders we are out and I for one cannot get what I need from one of my venders. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have some in stock.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

If QSI can't deliver, either with product or support, why not just buy a DCC decoder from another manufacturer?
That was the whole point of DCC in the first place - not being dependant on one manufacturer.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

As much as I hate to say it but I have to agree with the OP.

I have also been unable to contact Josh for over 6 months about a customers board I sent in for repairs. I have tried numerous phone calls and emails with no response.

Support is non existent at this time and its a real shame because they are good boards and the sound files are second to none.

What makes this lack of contact even more distressing is that the QSI warranty has now been reduced from 2 years to 90 days.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I talked to Josh on Sunday.



Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

That's Great for you, but does me and it appears lots of other people no good at all.



One shouldn't have to beg for support when it was paid for at the time of purchase of said product, albeit for only 90 days now instead of the 2 years it used to be.

Ron


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, let's keep the innuendo and attacks off the forum. It's no secret Josh is slammed and not getting back to his customers or dealers nearly as fast as they would like. Let's leave it at that. It's Josh's company to run, and his choices as to what (and who) takes priority as he tries to get things reorganized. 

Fortunately for us, it _is _DCC, so we've got lots of other trees in the orchard. 

Later,

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Trees in the Orchard.....That's a new one....I like it 


JJ


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Funny thing about this site, some people can say anything they want about certain companies and former companies and nothing ever is said or done, but if you dare to speak out against their favorites you get edited or deleted.

I could just imagine (well don't really have to it was and still is the norm here) the torrid of flame threads if this had been about Aristo Craft.

And you wonder why its so quiet here.

By the way there was no innuendo in my statement just the facts, but I suppose that is not allowed when its not about this forums whipping boys.

Ron


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ron, your criticisms of QSI through this thread have been left alone. They are valid concerns echoed by many. The edited portions of the posts in this thread comprise of comments aimed specifically at other forum members _and/or rebuttals thereto._ 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Kevin for removing the personal innuendo. My comments were a retort, and not needed now, but are indeed facts that can be proven.

On a happier note, the Yahoo QSI forum is very helpful, and if you have a problem that you are positive that can only be addressed by Josh, then please contact me by private email and I will try to help.

That goes for you too Ron, believe it or not.

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

My comment that was edited was , " we (meaning consumers/dealers) are Not being paid to use this product, but are paying to for it"

This was just a statement of fact and not in any way saying some are paid to use it, and not directed at anyone.

Greg thanks for the offer, all I want to know is when am I going to receive my customers repaired or replacement Titan Aristo 6 amp board that I sent in for repairs in February of this year. 

I am at the point of just refunding his money and eating the loss as the credibility I'm losing over this is not worth the $200.

Like I said it's not lack of trying to get a response but after 7 or 8 months of nothing it gets beyond frustrating and pleasantries are hard to maintain when the only response is total silence.

Ron


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

BodsRailRoad said:


> My comment that was edited was , " we (meaning consumers/dealers) are Not being paid to use this product, but are paying to for it"


Couldn't agree more!
So do the various Large Scale retailers I deal with - the consumer has become the "free" testbed for the products.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I said Ron, please reply to me by private email, and send me the guy's name if it went in directly or indicate it was you that sent it in.

I will try to help.

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Greg, If your offering to become a service rep for QSI I think that's a good thing. I never said the product was bad quite the contrary. I just want support and answers. I want to continue with this product but the users needs need attention. I want the Q3 file for a Dash-9. I was told it was ready and would be posed in a day that was more than a month ago. As all ways.

Respectfully.
Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not offering to be a service rep, but offering to help my fellow hobbyists.

You want a Q3 file or an ET file? The ET files are "generic" in that you select your prime mover, horn, etc.

The Q3 files were more specific, such that when you picked what you wanted, and downloaded it to the decoder, you could not change prime movers, etc.

Also the Q3 files don't have all the ET features, i.e. do not do the same "emulation" things that make it realistic.

Tell me which you want and I'll do my best.

Regards, Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have been waiting for a ET file for a GE 7FDL16 . I looked at the file area and there are three files for an ALCO 244 ,EMD 567 and a EMD 645. Why do the HO have many more, I pay twice as much for my decoders.

Respectfully,

Bob V.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

bobvandno2 said:


> I have been waiting for a ET file for a GE 7FDL16 . I looked at the file area and there are three files for an ALCO 244 ,EMD 567 and a EMD 645. Why do the HO have many more, I pay twice as much for my decoders.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Bob V.


Not knowing the exact number of modelers for each scale, I can only ASSUME that HO is more popular, more modelers, which means more sound files.

Cost per decoder probably doesn't matter. Sure large scale costs more, but if you're selling more HO, then for a business owner that's not tough math.

But Bob, I too want to see the large scale hobby continue to grow. Hopefully someday...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are talking the "ET" files, in HO, there are 3 Alco, 1 Cummins, 2 emd, 1 fairbanks morse, 3 GE files, including the GE 7FDL16 both old style and modern.

In large scale there are 2 also and 1 emd 645.

Why? Because there are extra features and capabilities in the Large Scale decoders, and it's only Josh making the changes for these. How many times does it take to tell G scale people that G scale is a drop in the bucket in volume compared to HO scale? That means resources applied to G scale projects are also "scaled down" to match volume and profit.

Do you go to a small farmers market and expect hundreds of checkout lanes, and tons of people roving the aisles to help you, and 5 brands of everything? No, you go there to get specialty items not available elsewhere, and you might pay a bit more for quality, and what you want is not there every time.

Why don't you call up Lewis Polk and give him a hard time for not making every locomotive you ever wanted that is available in HO? Call LGB, Bachmann, USA Trains... and when you get them, be sure to tell them that your bitching at them is justified because it is already available in HO... I'm sure that will be a convincing and compelling argument.

I surely won't defend QSI on missing a promise... but if I refused to buy from any LS mfg. that missed a promise, I WOULD HAVE NO TRAINS AT ALL! 

Let's be realistic. I will work with Josh and see what the progress is, and for this specific request, but I cannot underwrite your apparent extreme frustration as justified and reasonable.

Regards, Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Greg have you any news from QSI Solutions about posting some more ET files for large scale and any word on the G Wire receiver's ? as always

Respectfully

Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are all coming, Josh is still catching up from spending basically 2 weeks in Canada to get a 1,000 piece HO production run "fixed".

I've been able to talk to him on the phone, and there's some real good stuff for the steamers coming, I should have a beta file by this week.

I forgot to ask him the status on the G Wire receivers, I'll try to find out this week, that has been a royal pain, apparently the new chips (the receiver chip) self destructed in some cases.

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

If you don't have customer service ? Guess what you have ? A bunch of unhappy customers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, but as you know Del, it's hard to be a one man show.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yep, but as you know Del, it's hard to be a one man show.


I'm not complaining ! It's all good here !


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Greg have you any news from QSI Solutions about posting some more ET files for large scale and any word on the G Wire receiver's ? as always

Respectfully

Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I meant to ping him last week. .. I'll get to Josh next week.

Regards, Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Greg have you any news from QSI Solutions about posting some more ET files for large scale and any word on the G Wire receiver's ? as always

Respectfully

Bob V.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Would there be a market for a small booster board that can take the output of an HO or N scale decoder and run 5-10 amps output?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The QSI boards are available (at least there seem to be plenty on the hooks at Caboose Hobbies whenever I go in there). So I don't think boosting the output of the HO boards would be necessary.

What _would _be nice would be an alternative to the G-wire receiver, so those of us who run battery R/C can use the QSI board again. It seems we're not a priority for them. Perhaps something that would take the output of Airwire's "Convertr" board and boost that to at least 5 amps. We could then use that in conjunction not only with the Titan, but any other flavor of large scale decoder. 

Later,

K


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> The QSI boards are available (at least there seem to be plenty on the hooks at Caboose Hobbies whenever I go in there). So I don't think boosting the output of the HO boards would be necessary.
> 
> What _would _be nice would be an alternative to the G-wire receiver, so those of us who run battery R/C can use the QSI board again. It seems we're not a priority for them. Perhaps something that would take the output of Airwire's "Convertr" board and boost that to at least 5 amps. We could then use that in conjunction not only with the Titan, but any other flavor of large scale decoder.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

I agree. However with the QSI's port for connecting the G-wire receiver you shouldn't need a mobile DCC booster, just some way of getting the DCC signal into the board. I think we need to reverse engineer what QSI is doing with the G-wire receiver. It shouldn't be that hard. I just ordered all the parts for the cheap Airwire-compatible "DCC" system mentioned in Garden Railways Magazine. If that really works it seems like the cost for a G-wire alternative should be more like $20. I wasn't planning to build this specifically, but maybe I will experiment sometime. I run mostly DCC (through the track) but am interested in alternatives for certain projects and helping friends.


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Tam Valley Depot are now shipping a 3A receiver, so we now have an alternative.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

JP, most HO decoder input voltage specs are less than what large scale users use.

There are exceptions of course and Zimo is one as the MX645 is rated at 35 volts.

So it is not just the current boost that is needed in large scale.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ben, I was thinking along the same lines as you--to take what was in GR and see if it could be adapted as a generic LS receiver/booster. The G-wire receiver has solder pads so you can "adapt" it for others' DCC decoders, though it's not nearly as straightforward as simply wiring it to the DCC rail inputs. (Wish it were.) If memory serves, there's +5v, Ground, and then two for the DCC signal. 

In terms of interfacing with the Titan--which is designed for such an interface--we'd only need to recreate the output of the G-wire. The "trick" to getting the G-wire to interface with other decoders was figuring out where to make the connections on the decoders--hardly cut-and-dry, and it seemed both QSI and the other decoder manufacturers' attitudes towards compatibility was "you figure it out (and it might void the warranty if you guess wrong.)" That's where having a simple 2-wire output comes in handy, and where I think what was in GR has a good deal of potential. 

Beddhist, thanks for the link to the *Tam Valley receiver.* That looks promising. I had heard of their stuff before, but I didn't read anything then about it being Airwire compatible. That's great that it is, even if only on one channel. Now, if TCS would come out with their Wow! decoder for large scale... 

Poking around Tam Valley's web site, I noticed they've got a 3A (5A peak) *booster* which is what I was writing about with respect to boosting the output of the Convertr. Granted, the board is pretty big (3" x 2.5") and the only advantage it would give you over their wireless receiver would be the additional 15 channels the Convertr can handle, but it's a start. 

Later,

K


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm brining this back to the top to highlight some things are finally happening at QSI Solutions that I look as positive but still falls short of what is needed.
Issue 1) When is there going to be some new files other than the three that are available for the ET /Q3 . Other than the Alco and EMD files firm dates not promises that come and go .
Issue 2) When are the G wire receivers going to be available. These are key to me as a Large battery guy. No more apologies or any other excuses just accurate info.

As Always Respectfully

Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would post these questions on the QSI forum on Yahoo. I'm too busy to handle all the questions and "upsettedness" and I don't know anyone here on the forum with closer ties to QSI.

Someone WILL answer these questions on the QSI site. Josh never comes to this forum AFAIK, and neither do the QS Industries people.

Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

bobvandno2 said:


> I'm brining this back to the top to highlight some things are finally happening at QSI Solutions that I look as positive but still falls short of what is needed.
> Issue 1) When is there going to be some new files other than the three that are available for the ET /Q3 . Other than the Alco and EMD files firm dates not promises that come and go .
> Issue 2) When are the G wire receivers going to be available. These are key to me as a Large battery guy. No more apologies or any other excuses just accurate info.
> 
> ...


Bob

I will see Josh this weekend in Springfield and will try to remember to ask him your questions.

Stan


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

First a disclaimer. I have known Josh a number of years and help him out from time to time. Josh is a good person. I currently do not use much QSI solutions equipment on our layout (I think one decoder and two radio receivers at most) and have no plans on using any more in the future. 

QSI Solutions is at the large show in Springfield MA this weekend and as promised I went over and had a discussion with Josh.

1) Josh currently has a working prototype for the replacement radio receiver and hopse to get the product back in the market within three months. That may be a little optimistic but it is definitely coming back on the market. The problem was the original receiver chip was discontinued and the replacement chip had a bug (now fixed) 

2) The smaller scale sound files are mostly upgraded and we should start seeing the upgraded large scale sound file appearing on the WWW site within weeks.

3) The plug and play decoder is going through a minor upgrade to add a connector between the top board and the bottom board. This is being done to make future repairs much simpler to perform. This product will be back in the market shortly.

Bottom line. Josh had a lot to do to get this company back on track and the past year was a whole lot of work on his part. That is now mostly behind him and Josh is very optimistic that the next few months should allow him to get all the products back in stock and to complete the sound file upgrades done.

Hope that answers the concerns raised.

Stan


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Stan, Thank you for your info. My whole problem with QSI is I have committed both time and money to installing these decoders in quite a few of my locomotives. And now I am in a box because I can neither put decoders in different units because the right sound file has hot been available for months after having been told it would be days. Plus the G wire receiver being unavailable when it was stated on the QSI solutions web site it would be available at the end of summer. Then the total lack of any response for updates or info so I could plan how to continue upgrading the rest of my 35 locomotives. I would like to continue but once burned shame on you twice burned shame on me. Thanks for your time it was appreciated.

As always respectfully

Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, since the sound files can be downloaded at any time, and without removing from the locos, it seems that this situation is only an annoyance, not stopping you from installing the decoder.

The Gwire receiver is another story though. What a mess, the manufacture obsoleted the chip, then the replacement chip was late, and then it did not work.

It will get done, believe me I need 20 more myself...

Greg


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Greg, I agree with you I can put a decoder in the locomotive but I'm concerned with investing any more money in a product that it seems I'm not able to put the correct sound file in say a dash-9 and not able to take advantage of the full features of the advance technologies that was the reason I started with QSI.Now I can't use any of the ones I pre-bought because I can't get the receiver I need to continue. You are right in that this is one big cluster ****. I did post on the Yahoo group with no response from anyone. No yelling this time but no response either the same lack of info goes on and on.

As always respectfully

Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear you Bob, but, and I'm saying this objectively, there is no other LS decoder that has the wealth of sound files already AND is pursuing new ones actively. Your idea of "correct" is pretty stringent too, which of course is your right.

So, in terms of having the right hardware, I believe for as stringent as your requirements are, you have the only choice.

Now, it's really a cluster **** on the Gwire receiver. The good news is once it's working with the new chip, it should be easy to get them in production, since there's really nothing else on that board other than power and frequency selection. I know that may not be comforting until the units are in hand, but it's important to realize.

Josh does not like to get into the fray, and he's very busy making this go, we all have to remember that he also has the HO scale decoders and those guys are 10 times the market we are. If you were in his place, you would have to give them priority also, no choice.

So, sit tight, if I hear anything I'll let you know, but I'm sure it will be announced on the Yahoo forum sooner than anywhere else.

Regards, Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg, Do you know if they are going to make the new G-wire 2.4 instead of 900 that was mentioned awhile ago on the yahoo site. This way it will function with the revolution and have greater range. Thanks Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, you have to understand that what is transmitted over the air is proprietary. What the Gwire sends is different from the Revolution, you cannot mix and match.

furthermore, there is NO over the air standard to follow. What Airwire did is basically take the signal on the rails of a DCC system (where there IS a standard), do some minor tweaks, and send that signal over the air.

The Gwire throttle basically did the same thing as the Airwire throttle, but again there is no standard and some things are NOT done the same way, especially the service mode commands, since there is no standard of how to do this over the air.

The Aristo revolution is a completely different animal, in both communication and protocol.. not compatible with anything else.

Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

bdp3wsy said:


> Greg, Do you know if they are going to make the new G-wire 2.4 instead of 900 that was mentioned awhile ago on the yahoo site. This way it will function with the revolution and have greater range. Thanks Jack


Jack

In the very early days of DCC Ken Rice discovered that you can send DCC over a 9600 baud serial port using ASCII coding. The resulting signal is a little outside the standard but quite close and well in the range of most decoders.

If you put a scope on the signal that GWIRE and AIRWIRE are sending it is simply the DCC signal at 9600 baud which as Ken noted a little outside the standard but close. 

The receiver used in Gwire and Airwire is simply a 9600 baud signal receiver and does nothing to the signal being transmitted. That is why I can use Lenz and other decoders with the GWIRE receiver and why 9600 is the only baud rate that is allowed. It is also why GWire and Airwire are compatible so long as they stay within the standard DCC commands.

If you were to do the same thing at 2.4 the result would not be the standard DCC signal and this trick would not work unless you translated the signal from the receiver to the decoder back to the 9600 baud range (and that would mean more components) or you used a command stream that was not DCC.

Hope that helps

Stan


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Brining this back to the top. Seems to be some activity on the sound file completion. Still no news on the Gwire receiver. Any one have any news


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have had correspondence with Josh. I am excited to see he is taking care of things I have changed my mind and I still will stay with QSI decoders.
Need G Wire receivers to start my installs in my large scale fleet. Thank you Josh !!!

Respectfully,

Bob V


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well has been Over a year now and still have not received my replacement Titan Board, let a lone a response to any emails or calls.

Even Greg tried to help with no apparent luck.

A real shame to see a once great product go down the tubes, never new how good we had it when Tony ran things.

Ron


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Josh just posted on the QSI Yahoo group for anyone with outstanding repair tickets, etc. to resend him an e-mail with the pertinent information. 

Later,

K


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

East Broad Top said:


> Josh just posted on the QSI Yahoo group for anyone with outstanding repair tickets, etc. to resend him an e-mail with the pertinent information.
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


Guys a total joke, maybe he should spend less time on forums and more time ruining his business. 

14 months of being ignored and now he's all over it, lol.

Hopefully someone who can run a business buys him out soon.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I'm sure that whatever the queue was for getting repairs done, you have firmly placed yourself at the end of the list Ron.

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Well, I'm sure that whatever the queue was for getting repairs done, you have firmly placed yourself at the end of the list Ron.
> 
> Greg


I don't know.....Ron waited patiently waited 14 months and no answer to his problem. Since when should you "kiss a vendors butt" to get service? Seems like it should be the other way around.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Well, I'm sure that whatever the queue was for getting repairs done, you have firmly placed yourself at the end of the list Ron.
> 
> Greg


At this point Greg I'm beyond giving a $hit.

While I appreciate what you tried to do, and in no way is this directed towards you, the end results speaks volumes towards his character and professionalism when he even ignores your request for resolution of this issue in October of Last year. 

It's been over 13 Months since I sent him the decoder.
There is absolutely no excuse for his total lack of professionalism and courtesy in this matter.

I have been Beyond patient and civil. I have tried Everything and have gotten Zero results, **** the guy won't even answer his phone or emails.

I have tried being patient and its gotten me Nowhere, now I'll try the other way and do everything I can to let people know what to expect with this guy. 

I know it wont matter but I'll file a complaint with the BBB, the US post Office for mail fraud, and anyone else I can. In my opinion this guy has stolen $200 from me and I'm not going to let him get away with it.

I may never see the money or decoder but in the end it will cost him much more than that in bad press.

Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Just in case anyone thinks I am exaggerating this in any way here are the copies of the RMA, and USPS shipping conformation.

Ron




USPS Shipping info;

Thanks for shipping with us, RONALD B!

Additional information regarding your label(s) can be found in your Shipping
History. From your Shipping History you can Ship Again, track your package,
or request a refund.




Click-N-ShipR Payment Details
Acct #: 41586183
Transaction Number: 288765525
Transaction Date/Time: 02/03/2014 01:26 PM CST Transaction Amount: $5.25
Payment Method: PayPalR

Priority Mail 3-Day Small Flat Rate Box
9405 9036 9930 0120 4626 48 (Sequence Number 1 of 1) Scheduled Delivery
Date: 02/07/2014 Shipped to:
QSI SOLUTIONS ATTEN: JOSH
PO BOX 967
COLCHESTER VT 05446-0967


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have to take me literally, I do not argue with your frustration, it's burning the bridge behind you, but of course there might not be a bridge to burn.

I am sorry for your loss... maybe things will get fixed... 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

What bridge would that be, lol.

I had always been a big supporter of the QSI product and went out of my way to talk it up.

I have no idea what happened between Josh and I.

One minute he's working with me on fine tuning the pids and chuffing smoke
on an Accucraft K4 in January of 2014, the next minute total and absolute silence. 

If you know something I don't please fill me in, 
I have emailed you about this as well but never received a response either.

The way things stand now though there is no way I can or would support him or his product.
In fact the opposite is true. My personal experiences aside the total lack of professionalism 
and support on his part speaks louder than anything I could ever say.

While I know you guys are buddies and talk all the time and you don't have any problems 
getting answers or issues addressed, the rest of us can't say the same.

Ron


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Was wondering if the *DRS1 Hi Power from Tam Valley would be an alternative for the G WIRE Receiver Ben Shell or Greg any thoughts? How would it be interfaced with the ribbon cable from the G Wire receiver?*

*As always*

*Respectfully,*

*Bob V.*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I e-mailed the owner of Tam Valley recently about this. Short answer is yes, the DRS1 Hi Power would be an alternative to the G-wire receiver. It only operates on Airwire's channel 16, though. You cannot change the channel, only the decoder address. That's not going to be an issue for those who typically run solo, or even for those who can change other frequencies on other locomotives. But if you're used to multiple operators running locomotives all equipped with these receivers, you're going to want to use the T-5000 throttle with the power turned down so to reduce interference to a minimum.

In the case of this receiver, you would not use the ribbon cable at all, nor would you have to tell the QSI decoder to run in "airwire" mode. The DRS1 output connects to the rail inputs of any DCC decoder. For the Titan, it would go to pins J1-1 and J1-12. 

I don't know how/if it can do consisting. Since I don't do consists, that didn't come up in our discussion. The "book" on the Dead Rail Systems doesn't mention consisting. I believe in the case of Airwire, etc., it's the transmitter itself that orchestrates the consists, so I'm thinking it should work. Don't quote me on that; e-mail Tam Valley if that's a concern.

An alternative (albeit one that takes up more space) is to use the Airwire "Convertr" and connect it to Tam Valley's 5-amp DCC booster. Tam Valley tells me this works very nicely, boosting the output of the Convertr to 5 amps. This gives you all 16 Airwire channels, and the same voltage/amperage capacity as the Hi Power receiver. You can use the same batteries to power the Convertr and the booster. 

I haven't gotten one yet to play with, but if the G-wire receiver doesn't come out soon, I'll be getting one for a project I'm working on. I'm getting tired of waiting, and excited about being able to play with other DCC decoders from ESU, Zimo, etc in a wireless enivironment. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's 3 ways to do consisting. If you cannot do one, you can probably do the other. With a system limited to only one channel, mainline type railroading is probably not what people are doing.

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

So what's the deal Greg?

I know you and Josh are friends and you have to either know or have an idea what's going here for the last year.

I'd really like to know, and I think I have a right to know.

I have emailed you but received no response so this is the only way left to me.

Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau today, and sent them all the info and unanswered emails.

I don't know what good it will do but I guess it's a start.

If anyone else has any idea's on what else I can do I'd appreciate the input. Companies no matter how big or small should not get away with ripping off their customers.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=778698

might be helpful


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks, the info for USPS was indeed helpful.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I heard back from the BBB regarding my situation with Josh/QSI SOLUTIONS. 
He totally ignored them as well, no surprise given the way he choses to run 
what was once a great business. 

The BBB said that they would post the complaint as well as the owners 
lack of a responce, as well as the resulting negative rating for the next 36 
months.

While this does nothing for me getting my money back at least it will warn 
other people, who are not best buds with the guy, to steer clear of QSI, at 
least until someone responsible buys what's left of it.

I went ahead and filed the mail fraud claim with the USPS, but have no idea 
how long that will take.

Here is copy of the responce from the BBB.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Well in the O Gauge world both Atlas & Sunset have dropped the now defunct QSI line and have opted to start selling locomotives with factory installed ESU Loksound decoders.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

About two weeks ago QSI released all of the diesel Q3 Emulator Technology sound files for large scale. I know people are having customer service issues, but you have to admit these decoders sound amazing. Josh also released updated software programs.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

That's great. but he can't supply anything.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Apparently the GWire / AirWire receiver chip has been fixed with a new version (from the chip manufacturer).

I have the new sounds in a few locos they are indeed awesome, and the custom horns and bells wow.

I hope the supply can be refilled soon. The smaller scale guys were killing QSI on the sound file delivery. We do have to keep remembering that the large scale units are not the biggest QSI market.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

TCS just announced a 5-amp version of their WOWSound decoder, due next month. It'll be interesting to see how it compares with the Titan. The HO installation I heard was pretty cool, but I haven't played with one in depth to see (hear) how it compares with the Titan in a side-by-side comparison. The Q3 files are sweet, so it'll be fun to compare the two. 

Following up from my earlier post, I did an installation for my dad using the Titan controlled by the Tam Valley Depot DRS1 Hi-Power receiver as an alternative to the G-wire receiver. It works very well, so if QSI doesn't come through with the updated G-wire receiver, there is now a viable alternative for us battery guys. It should work with the TCS (or any other) DCC decoder as well. Between QSI, TCS, and Sountraxx's new "Econami" which comes in a 4-amp version, we've got some seriously cool new choices available to us. (To say nothing of ESU, Zimo, and Massoth, though their US sound libraries are limited.) 

Later,

K


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I also hope Titan supply can be returned soon. The new 4 and 5 amp Decoders would work for me in small steam and Thomas stuff, but my modern mainline diesels definitely will need the 10 amp decoders. 

Kevin, can we expect a future article reviewing/comparing the decoders?


P.S. Good to hear from you again Greg.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are still out there to be had. 5 amps is marginal in most of my locos, I do not have any LGB, and not all Aristo locos "sip power". 

I need 8 or 10 amp decoders, especially as Dan has brought up, people often forget to add the lights and smoke units to the total power. I use an amp and a half on my smoke units alone, that significantly eats into the budget of a 4 amp decoder.

Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Really, I also hope QSI can start producing the Titan's again. Reason I say this is over 20+ years ago QSI sound was a big hit in the o gauge world...completely revolutionized that scale. Even Lionel TMCC was a indirect spin-off of QSI as in the early 90's rocker Neil Young worked at QSI. Year or so later he left and teamed up with the owner of Lionel Richard Kughn and those 2 formed LionTech which invented TMCC w/ Railsounds.

Lot of toy train history associated with QSI that I'd hate to see lost.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We still have them in stock.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/qsi-titan-aristo-6-amp-12-amp-peek-3-1.aspx


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, you can ease the smoke current load on a decoder by using a circuit to turn on track power via a transistor to the smoke unit and Zimo pulses this signal to give different amounts of current (read smoke). This can be very useful in a small engine with the HO decoder where total current of the MX645 is 1.2 amps. But of course Greg does not have small engines but many of us do.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right Dan, that will offload the smoke draw, and you could do likewise with the fan, although I believe some decoders could use some kind of braking to the fan between pulses..

Greg does indeed have some small locos: (all DCC with sound)


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I was thinking about QSI Titan as a decoder but after reading this thread I figure I need to find a reliable product for my steam engines. Only 4 at this time (2 Aristocraft, a LGB (trackcleaner) and a Piko). I know there are Pros and Cons for all the different suppliers but I'm looking for Plug n Play if possible or REALLY install for a beginner. Leaning towards the NCE Power Pro 10 amp system for control.
Thanks


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Make that a REALLY easy install ;-)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

This post is directed at two individuals whose recent posts have been deleted from this thread.

*PLAY NICE. *Take your personal spat offline. 

Later,

K


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ron, your issues with QSI's customer service have been well documented through this thread. Your frustrations are shared by many otherwise-would-be happy QSI customers. You've done all you can do with regard to resolving your issues with the company. While I wish you the best of luck in finding resolution, beating that horse to a bloody pulp here isn't going to solve anything. 

I think we're done here.

K


----------

